# Whites and more whites



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

The whites were smoking hot this morning on the south end of Lake Livingston. First spot was slow then the next was a lot of fish and the next 2 spots were smoking Hot with whites. Saw several 2coolers out this morning. Got a new phone and can not figure out how to download pictures. Well it don't matter anyhow. Maybe some of the 2coolers that saw me out took pictures. I really like casting small baits for the whites. There was some big ones and several undersize hybrids that pulled like a freight train. Helped one couple out that did not have any fish. Anchored my boat and got in theirs. They were excited to catch the whites. Whites were so thick even Dan aka Bankin on it could have limited out. By the way were is Dan?

Matt


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Awesome job Matt. Gonna let you slide this time on the pictures. 
You sure are missing some good dove hunting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Here just for you. Yeh I wish I could have been dove hunting. Had a fish cut me a little and it did not want to stop bleeding.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

WTG, 2cool way helping others catch fish.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

Great job


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Mattsfishin said:


> Here just for you. Yeh I wish I could have been dove hunting. Had a fish cut me a little and it did not want to stop bleeding.


So at least you are obeying Dr's orders and taking your blood thinners. :slimer:


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

:brew: Forty Creek, Canadian blend, :cheers:


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Mattsfishin said:


> :brew: Forty Creek, Canadian blend, :cheers:


I don't think so. Just admit that you are behaving. It's not that hard!
Three words: German Chocolate Cake


----------



## parfume4 (Sep 7, 2016)

Nice catch, Matt!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

Matt,

It was on fire for you this morning, We did OK but not as well as you did we will know next trip. We did land one nice 19 hybrid and ends up with a nice little mess of whites.Thank you for all the tips and it was nice talking with you this morning.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

lx22f/c said:


> Awesome job Matt. Gonna let you slide this time on the pictures.
> You sure are missing some good dove hunting.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Robert, I have one more picture for you.

Hey 3stooges I enjoyed fishing along side you guys this morning.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Nice job Matt! I've been off the water too long! I'm glad to see you back in the swing buddy. Next weekend weather permitting I'll be looking for ya!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Northern fisherman (Sep 16, 2014)

Nice catch, even better helping those folks get some fish in there boat, greenie to you!!!!


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Here you go Matt.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

I should expect that coming from a POTLICKER.

I thought yesterday was really good but this morning was one of those days that will be hard to beat. Whites on top for an hour and then they still hit all kinds of topwater. Went to another spot and wow so many whites. Checked a third spot and topwater action at it's best. Fished over an hour before I saw the first boat and it was a pleasure boat. I might have seen 3 boats fishing all morning. The people I helped yesterday came out later in the morning. They were having a good time catching fish a different way than they had before.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Great report Matt, I'm looking forward to hitting LL soon. This is a great time of year to fish LL. All those pot licking dove hunters are busy, lol!


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Lost my number I guess!!


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Great report Matt!!!!! That was pretty awesome the way you helped those folks figure out how to catch them. Glad to see that you are back at it.



Hope to see Ya out there Soon,

Dale


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

Corona is a great blood thinner, and aweson on thefish


----------



## Ditto2 (Jul 19, 2016)

I'll be looking for them this weekend. Haven't caught a good mess of fish in two years. Freezer is empty.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Awesome! Thanks Matt! I gotta get my boat water ready REAL soon! The freezer is white flesh bare!!


----------

